# Worst car you've ever owned?



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Everyone's had that car that was either a piece of junk or just not quite what they were looking for.

Mine was a 57 plate Toyota Yaris. It was in and out of the garage more than I drove it. 

It had 2 recalls on it, brakes and accelerator :-/ (doesn't fill you with confidence) 

Also needed a new steering column a month after buying it (through poor build quality)

It just left a bitter taste so I sold the car 7 months after purchasing it. 

It was my first jap car and probably last if I'm honest. People rave about Japanese car reliability but I saw none of it!

so what's yours?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Rover SD1 3500 Vandenplas, fantastic engine, great for pulling my caravan.
But the switchgear must have been made in Hongkong, replaced every switch more than once.
Also the rear window was resealed on a monthly base at the dealers and still could keep goldfish in the boot


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Jaguar XK8








68K and full Jag service history. 13 days into my ownership and the cam chain snapped (Collapsed tensioner). Two months and £1200 later and she is back on the road. Buckets of ice cold water in the footwell. (Blocked windscreen drains) Electric windows not fully closing (water in the door electrics)
Then the gearbox kept going into limp mode. (Bad fluid and a dodgy electric motor. £900) Brake caliper then froze (recon part) 
Then the core plug sprung a leak. All the above in 9 months of ownership from a two owner 'fully serviced by jaguar' Jaguar sports car!!
Arrgghhhhh!!!!
Not including the above costs - and they are only the major ones there were others - I sold if for a £2k loss and waved it good bye. the new owner probably goot 50k with no problems but i just dod not trust it!
Ming the Miserable

PS I could tell you about the VW touareg but thats another story.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

No offence, but basing your opinion on _just_ your experience of a Toyota Yaris (which is a **** car, it really is) shouldn't make you rule out all Japanese cars based on poor reliability. I've had a few Jap imports, current car is a 1996 R33 GT-R and for the age of it and the fact it's tuned and I drive it hard, it's reliable as hell.

Anyway, back on topic. I've not really owned a bad car but I did buy a brand new Fiat Punto back in 2007 which I loved as it was my first car but it was just not a nice thing to drive at all.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Worse car I have had was a Renault Grand Scienic, got it 2 years old. Rain sensor never worked so I had to get one myself, electric window stopped working, air con wasn't great, the decission came to part ex it in for anything came when the diesel pump broke just out of warranty (the only thing I could have claimed on) and cost over a grand. Came to px and there was a 6" crack in the screen, but that wasn't noticed.
Also my last car was a Yaris SR, had it 4 years from new and apart from servicing, only cost me a puncture and a set of wiper blades.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

ive not really had a bad car, which considering ive owned a fiat and ford is amazing! the fiat was elderly and rusty but worked,same as the ford. i then had a saxo diesel that some *** decided to write off for me, then a cracking rover 420 saloon that i tarted up a bit. next came the best 2, my 406 and 407. so in about 11 years of driving i think ive done alright.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can honestly say I've not had a really problematic or bad car. Even my first couple of cars which were a Phase I Clio 1.2 and Phase II Clio 1.2 were ideal at the time. 

I would say out of 7 Renaults and one VW the VW was the least reliable but not to the extent I wouldn't own another.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Seat Leon Cupra R without a shadow of doubt. The things leak for fun, everywhere got absolutely soaked which meant that the windows wouldn't work intermittently. All 4 doors decided they'd have good and bad days, sometimes they'd unlock, sometimes they wouldn't. 

After a while I couldn't even lock two of the doors and just had to leave them unlocked at all times. 

Car then decided to start overheating, fan wouldn't work, air con issues, that's just the beginning of it all!

Amazed how many issues I found that were linked to all VAG group cars of that time and for people to say they're the best owners cars is a complete and utter lie!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

jeez where do i start,
a reg metro automatic, anything over 3000 rpm and the radio would come out

fiesta cvt auto 1.1 utter poo, kick down resulted in noise rather than speed

mk5 escort sport nicked twice in two weeks and endless ecu faults

frontera, wheel came off nuff said

current celica uses more oil than petrol

citroen c3 has to be the worst car i have ever owned, huge sunroof version which would open on its own in the rain!!!!!, so many lights and ecu faults, hit the brakes and water would flood to the front!!!

i love jap cars, all mine second hand high mileage, nissan bluebird unreal reliability 178k, sunny coupe couldnt kill it, nissan 100nx 5 years passed all mots and only ever bought a tyre for it brill cars, my current celica is my only jap letdown engine design fault apparently well well toyota


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I've only had two cars.. last one was traded in at 2 and a half years old, but it was still a good car, low mileage(about 15k) and never let me down.
current car is never had any problems other than punctures (and water ingress in a rear light cluster which needs replaced soon, garage will be paying for it)


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

The worst cars I've owned were old Fords. Not because they were bad cars (I love retro Ford cars). Just the ones I had were old and knackered. My Fiesta XR2 had such terrible oil leaks, as did every Ford I've owned. Like I say though they were old motors.

I had an E34 5 series BMW that had a few faults and was rather expensive to put right, it did suffer a cracked head and in the time me and other family members owned it, it was recovered by the AA about 6 times in total.




My 16 year old Nissan Micra is bullet proof, no rattles, no leaks of any kind, runs perfectly I've had it almost a year now. It was bought as a winter car but was so good I've kept it!

Our Mini One Diesel has been good apart from needing new injectors and a turbo. It is on nearly 140'000 miles and 9 years old, we're the second owners from new.

My MG ZR that I've owned from new has been great. I have total confidence in that car. Yes it's had one head gasket fail I cought that early and it's needed a new alternator, but that's it apart from general servicing in almost 9 years.


Cars are machines that either wear out or go wrong, that's just how it is unfortunately.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Also another owner whos never really had a bad car...

The worst car really had to be my suzuki swift for no other reason than it was a 3dr and the insurance was sky high


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Also the best, 94 mini, rusty, loud, leaks...:lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Strothow said:


> Also the best, 94 mini, rusty, loud, leaks...:lol:


I really wanted only 3 cars. A carlton (had) a Capri and an original Mini. Probably 3 of the most unreliable and rust prone cars on the road


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Peugeot 206sw, got fed up of chucking money at it!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Worst car for me was a Citroen Saxo VTR. Had nothing but trouble with it, didn't help the garage I bought it from went bankrupt two weeks after I bought it! But the worst bit was, I actually sold a really good, reliable car to get (Honda Civic).


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Strothow said:


> Also the best, 94 mini, rusty, loud, leaks...:lol:


Agreed. I probably threw more money at my Mini than any other car and it probably broke down more than any other car but in a strange sort of way you expect it as part of the Mini owning experience and at least it was a car you could fix with a couple of screwdrivers, socket set and a big hammer! :lol:

In a way, probably the worst car I've owned but in every other way, one of the best cars I've ever owned!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

My Last Lexus IS250 Sport bought in 2007 from new sold April 2011, can't quite remember how many time this went back to the dealers, but I was on first name terms with the service manager.

Here's a quick list of what I can remember

• Drivers seat had a big knife mark down the back. apparently caused by the chap who took the plastic cover off seat when completing the PDI _*Seat replaced*_
• 1st attempt to rectify rattle problem from behind dash _*full dash out in for 3 days*_
• 2nd attempt to rectify rattle from behind dash 
• DVD playback stopped working since 2nd attempt at fixing rattle
• DVD playback 2nd visit and Rattle 3 visit
• DVD playback and rattle 4th vist
• Sat Nav stopped working _*needed complete new unit*_
• 1st to 2nd gear notchy
• Clutch number 1 _*replaced*_
• Rattles from passenger side (glove box)
• New set of alloys due to corrosion _*replcaed*_
• 1st to 2nd gear notchy
• Clutch number 2 _*replaced*_
• Rattle from gear lever
• Heated front seats not working.
• 1st to 2nd gear notchy again
• Clutch number 3 _*replaced*_
• Rattles from behind Dash again

Lexus customer service was brilliant but I had no faith in buying a second, so bought a BMW 1 series coupe. Dealer visits since last May *ZERO !!*


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Peugeot 206 GTI chronic electrical problems and was ready for the scrap heap at 4 years old:lol:

2009 Mini CooperD,  DPF fault went back and forward to MINI who never fixed it!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

307cc hdi, electrical problems none stop, dmf, clutch, anti-pollution faults (that aren't always anti-pollution faults, the canbus system can't always decipher the problem so puts fault codes up in alphabetical order if it can't decide what's wrong), the final straw was in work - I walked out to it on a sunny day and attempted to put the roof down from the key fob, roof came down ok but when I got in it went up, down then half way back up and froze, the electric seats then developed a mind of their own and I never got it back from the dealer after the amount of fuss I kicked up.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

X plate Nissan Micra 1.4 se. 

It had only done 24k miles when I brought it about 6 years ago. It was the biggest pile of gutless, uneconomical crap I've ever owned, I could only get 250 miles out a tankful.

It was obvious some old duffer had owned it from new, I reckon it hadn't even seen 4th gear. Credit to the previous owner though, the thing was immaculate.

My current R plate Micra, total opposite, 400 miles from a tank...


----------



## connersolo (Jul 29, 2012)

Saxo vtr was my worst buy, crank seal was leaking after 1 day of me owning it, private buy too, muh. Had to do the PAS hotwire, seatbelt sensors always knackerd. Downpipe bracket would snap holing the zorst every 3 months. If you went up a right handed incline hard the fuel pump would starve itself great on the A19 cramlington slip for those who know it or refuse to start if pointed down hill. Even with the shi*ron recommend Michelin tires I could 360 it in the damp. And the most unforgettable, the seat managed to wedge itself all the way back while looking for my dropped keys. not a big deal but I was in a bit of a rush as the wife was in labour with our first and had a 40 min drive to the hosp and I'm a short **** lol.
My bro had bought one a month before and had no issues until I got mine then his did pretty much all of the above.
Px'd for a vectra, went back to get a warrenty job done on the vectra and was told it sold in a week but had dropped its oil, central looking had failed locking someone's 1 year old in the car and the fuel filter had "exploded" after owner kept turning over cause it failed to start while on holiday. All had to be covered by the dealers as it was sold with 1 warranty.
Didn't know wether to laugh or run

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems to be a reoccurring French flavour going on here......


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Seems to be a reoccurring French flavour going on here......


They do have a reputation. However, its interesting how many people are saying VAG cars are unreliable.

Personally i love my Passat but VW do rely on the 'old' brand image which i'm afraid just isn't true any more. There are better things out there.

I think its also interesting to see what people think as being 'unreliable'. Cars all have their teething problems and i wouldn't call a switch stopping working 'unreliable' but if the engine didnt start of course i would.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never owned a bad car really, other than the condition they were in when I got them.

My first car, an L reg Rover Metro never let me down but was a mess in terms of rust, scratches etc.

My second car, a Daihatsu Sirion Rally 4 was epic, but completely cursed in "things" happening to it. Through no fault of my own, I had four bumps in it, it got broken into, there was a misunderstanding with the insurance which meant the ombudsman got involved and I was without my car for 5 months before the insurance backed down! The exhaust went after 3 years which isn't major I guess but that was it in terms of repairs. I still miss this car, but not the curse it obviously had. :lol:

The Focus had a few electrical faults, a strange oil leak which took ages to fix for some reason and the ceiling came away from the roof. Otherwise, it was ok.

I think I've been fairly lucky in terms of reliability in general.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

timprice said:


> They do have a reputation. However, its interesting how many people are saying VAG cars are unreliable.
> 
> Personally i love my Passat but VW do rely on the 'old' brand image which i'm afraid just isn't true any more. There are better things out there.
> 
> I think its also interesting to see what people think as being 'unreliable'. Cars all have their teething problems and i wouldn't call a switch stopping working 'unreliable' but if the engine didnt start of course i would.


Agree with everything you've said there. VAG cars aren't very good these days it seems. I've had two Seats, both weren't great, parents have had 2 VW passats a good few years back and one of them had quite a few problems. IMO, they are no better than ford/vauxhall these days (including interior quality)


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

rf860 said:


> Agree with everything you've said there. VAG cars aren't very good these days it seems. I've had two Seats, both weren't great, parents have had 2 VW passats a good few years back and one of them had quite a few problems. IMO, they are no better than ford/vauxhall these days (including interior quality)


I do still think they are 'slightly' ahead in terms of interior build quality. Having looked at a Mondeo when buying the B7 Passat, some of the trim was disappointing, for example the glovebox which is just shocking for a 25k+ list car.

The golf is still the benchmark for interior quality in that sector, but strangely the Koreans are catching up!


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Personally, i don't mind spending money 'fixing' the car as long as i know it's not going to re-occur. 

Take for example my friend's Mk1 Leon 1.9 TDI SX. It used to leak like a sieve when it rained and flooded the footwells. Once we worked out what it was (a common Mk4 chassis problem with ancillary carriers) we bought the sealing strip, repaired it and it should never leak again due to the new design of the seal. 

We also had a problem with the A/C compressor, which turned out to just be the clutch mechanism. Less than £100 and a bit of mechanical know-how and we had it repaired in a couple of hours. Yet another Mk4 common issue. Not complaining too much on the basis thats all its had in the 6 years its been on the planet.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Vauxhall Astra. Not the current one but the model before. I got a total dog of a motor a real friday afternoon car. After buying the car the alarm kept going off in the night. Vauxhall had it for days and said nothing was wrong, the night after I got it back alarm goes off in the night again. This was never resolved. There were terrible rattles inside the car that drove me mad when driving and the engine warning light kept coming on and after an overnight stay at vauxhall they couldn't find anything wrong despite the light coming straight back on! In total I owned it for 9 months and it was in the dealership or 10 times.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

id_doug said:


> Seems to be a reoccurring French flavour going on here......


Definitely! The saxo VTRs seem to have trouble written all over them!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

2011 skoda fabia vRS - dont own any more

From new - faulty ipod cable (trivial i know)

500-1200miles used 4 litres of oil

1200mile broke down - new engine, turbo and fuel pump was without car for 21 days.

5000miles - started rattling inside - dash, b pillar and seat belt slide.

7000miles -







lights started coming on dash, hill hold stopped working caused by faulty brake light sensor. Along with wiring loom issues. Without the car again for 15-20days

10000miles - rejected and given back to skoda and had the worst experience dealing with skoda as well never again.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't think I rate any car or van I've owned as being bad. A Skoda Fabia 1.9D? Some would hate it, but it did what it was supposed to, get us about cheaply and keep the rain off.

Vauxhall Zafira petrol hire car perhaps, but it was alright I suppose. Oh apart from the stoopid indicators. And the silly 'aircraft style' hand brake. And the annoying, harsh, engine that felt like a blender full of gravel. And the plastics. Other than that it was great.

My dad's R reg Mini 1000 that I learned to drive in and used to borrow occasionally was probably the worst I've driven. Hearing aid beige paint with brown vinyl interior, BL at it's best worst. Cold in Winter, noisy as hell, the huge and vague steering wheel shook like a beggar at about 50mph. The windscreen leaked and it suffered the usual slipping belt traumas in heavy rain. New sills every two years it seemed as well. But at least you knew you were driving something, no chance of daydreaming or nodding off in that, it kept you awake very well and you felt and lived every mile you travelled.
Completely different to the 'Italian Job' special edition thing that I was given as a courtesy car some years later which was an absolute hoot to drive. Hoonery and silliness of the highest order that was.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Audi tt, with out a doubt. If it could go wrong, it did go wrong. It was the missus car and she loved it to bits but the thing cost me a fortune.
Coilpacks, haldex control,dashpod x 2 (known audi fault) dual mass flywheel,alternator rectifier x 2, new alternator,collapsed water pump (weak plastic pumps used by audi) gearbox fault (audi known fault) maf sensor, windows not going up down properly,springs cracking(common audi fault) and many more.Vagcom is my best friend.
I remember washing it one sunday and saying to myself," first weekend where I have only used a sponge on you." at this point I heard a metallic ping and a bit of suspension spring fell at my feet. The decision to sell was made right then!
I think audi make cars far too complicated, the more sensors you have, the more can go wrong.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Rover 25....no explanation needed!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

S1600Marc said:


> Definitely! The saxo VTRs seem to have trouble written all over them!


My VTS was no problem at all and embarrassed much more powerful stuff around the track.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Renault Megane 1.5 dci.

Got it through a work scheme and it was like driving a moving fault case study.

Got rid after 4 months after having to do an emergency stop on a pretty busy road and the drivers AND passenger front seat both ripped up out of the floor!!!!

Bolts totally run/broke, ended up with seat belt injury and was able to lift one of the seats traight out of the car!!!


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

never really had a problem with any of the cars I have owned, but there again I have never owned a new car, the newest has been at least 7 years old...so I guess all the problems have been sorted by the previous owners


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

A nearly new Fiat Croma 2.00 ie Turbo

Great engine - terrible build quality and electrics and drank fuel.

But I spent more time on first car I ever bought (rather than given) a 1966 Mini. I loved that car. It was for ever breaking down but out of necessary I learnt a lot. Oh to do a de-coke now days rather than plug in the OBD.


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

MG Metro Turbo
Never started when it was hot,crap build quality with bits coming lose and more rattles than Mothercare.
It was back and forth to the dealers who never managed to fix any of the problems and weren't in the slightest bit interested


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

2007 Fiat Bravo JTD and a 2009 Citroen C5 2.0HDi. 

Both of them had cement mixers under the bonnet. 

Nobody should have to suffer diesel.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Datsun 100a Cherry :doublesho

What a heap of ****! :wall:

Gearbox was worse than stirring a stick in a full rubbish bin. Was moe luck than anything getting the right gear

Had to carry a gallon of water everywhere as it used to go tro' more water than petrol. This was despite replacing all the gaskets and the radiator twice

Rust? Don't ask. Early Datsun's were rumoured to be made from old tin cans :lol:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> 2007 Fiat Bravo JTD and a 2009 Citroen C5 2.0HDi.
> 
> Both of them had cement mixers under the bonnet.
> 
> Nobody should have to suffer diesel.


Talk about **** stirring! I suggest you remove the comment before this all goes way off topic!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Talk about **** stirring! I suggest you remove the comment before this all goes way off topic!


It is called humour.

But yes, both were awful as drivers cars.


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Vauxhall corsa b, first car after passing within 8 months of owning it had snapped suspension spring, wheel bearing, handbrake cable, exhaust hits the rear axle and needed replacing, exhaust rubbers fell out, then exhaust would rattle on the heatshied once it was up to temp so that went.

Think its always luck of the draw with cars in general, on my 2nd Vag and can't fault them both (polo and ibiza) 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I know the thread said your worst car but as bad as the jag was I think my VW touareg needs a mention as well.
Bought second hand 8 years old with full service history. 80K miles. Top of the range model that was top side of 50K new.
Day one. Drove it home to find a leak in the air suspension.
Week one. Secondary battery failed causing lots of electrical gemlins (took a bit of finding this one)
Week six. Heater motor failed causing all sorts of horrible noises and intermittent problems MID WINTER.
Month three Prop shaft bearing failed 30 miles from home . Clank clank clank bang for over an hour!!
Month four Oil leak appeared from top of the engine.
Replaced the pads which cracked and failed - not VAG problem to be fair. second set of pads did the same. ******.
New discs AND pads sorted the problem.
Month five. Parking sensor failed. VAG wanted to take the front bumper off to replace it and wanted about £25 for the part. I managed to get it off and fix it!!
Month 7. ABS sensor failed. Replaced. Still showing fault. Broken wire found at the cost of £150 through VAG!!!!!
Hand brake failed. set up THREE times.

Totally fed up and tired of ridiculous consumption figures around town so sold at a massive loss and hoped it caught fire. LOL.

The damn thing was purchased - against my better judgement I was going to get the Porsche Cayenne - as it was meant to be the most reliable of the group
Ming the disgruntled


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds like you've had some real trouble with a few of your cars Ming! 

Wouldn't have thought it with the manufactures either. Not cheap cars


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Man if I was to buy another car now id not know what to choose. It seems no matter what make you choose the manufacturer churns out [email protected] ones and good ones..!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

need i say anymore?


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Had VWs all my life until I opted for something different in 2002 and bought myself a Nissan Primera :doublesho absolutely hated it, bushes were gone on it (only 3 years old), exhaust had blown, loads of other things wrong with it, went back to VW and PX'd it for a Polo which was a year older and 10K miles heavier, ran as sweet as whistle and regretted ever changing from VW to anything else. Had five VWs since :thumb:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

2000 1.2 fiat punto

Went through more coil packs then I can remember
Rear subframes x2 
Horrible rattles from the interior 
Use to fill the foot wells with water every time it drizzled 

Sold it for a p reg Citroen AX best car ive ever owned, has started first time everytime and never once has it let me down even in the snow.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Remind me to check the v5on any car for Ming's name


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

clarkey1269 said:


> 2000 1.2 fiat punto
> 
> Went through more coil packs then I can remember
> Rear subframes x2
> ...


my friend who is a mechanic has an old citroen zx its immaculate and never let him down, he has only just had to change the back box on exhaust after 17years!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My worst car was a J Plate 1991 Citroen BX 1.7D as it was really unreliable, slow, noisey and built out of cheese. It was one of the most comfortable cars I have had but that was all that was going for it. I bought it with 70,000 miles on the clock and around 2.5 years old and was a Fleet car but was tidy and at the right price. Everyone was telling me that it would give superb economy and be a brilliant Tow Car, rubbish. Fuel economy sufferd because you had the thrash it to get any where and towing was a slow tedious affair due to a lack of power. I hated it that much I did a P/Ex with its big brother the Citroen XM which was a even bigger mistake.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

2000 Fiat Punto HGT.
Purchased brand new and sold on it's 3rd birthday due to unresolved issues.
It was a fun car but the build quality was abysmal and dealer backup was non existent.
The passenger seat broke some spot welds so wobbled a lot - dealer not interested.
The engine was very 'tappety and rattly'. Just a normal trait according to the dealer.
Rust bubbling on the roof. Apparently due to a stone chip even though there was no chip....
And the scary one - a sticking throttle at intermittent times. Sorry sir, unable to replicate the problem.
I lost all faith in the car and and any chance of getting the issues fixed.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

without doubt my impreza turbo...

the most overhyped, over rated car on the road...

not that fast, can't stop that well, is only OK on the twisties, shocking plastics and build quality the whole thing is just s**te....

never meat your heroes, as they say.... 

:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nearly forgot one of our Mini Cooper S's.......

2004 54 just before the facelift (new gearbox, lights, dash etc), bought from MINI at 2 years old with 15k on the clock....

Dash removed and re-fitted twice (rattles)
New dash
Seat frame failed, replaced and leather damaged re-fittting
New seat leather and plastics
Exhaust heat shield fell off its mountings
Various other niggles that generally meant it was in the dealers at least fortnightly.

Had it 4 months and it was so bad they agreed to replace it:lol:

Replacement was a facelift which we have zero problems with


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Worst car I've owned was a Honda Civic 1.8 Vtec, bought new in 2006. This car was in and out the dealers 15 times in 15 months with recalls, build quality issues etc. They bought it back off me and offered me a new Civic at a brilliant price, I took it and it turned out to be one of the best cars I've ever owned! As said earlier each manufacturer builds good cars and bad cars.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> without doubt my impreza turbo...
> 
> the most overhyped, over rated car on the road...
> 
> ...


Agreed, bought a classic turbo wagon aside from the shocking insurance, the brakes were awful, back end was twitchy and despite having a few things done to it wasnt massively quick.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> had the worst experience dealing with skoda as well never again.


And you now drive aaaaaaa??????????

Octavia vrs :wall:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> And you now drive aaaaaaa??????????
> 
> Octavia vrs :wall:


Due to again skoda not offering me the required refund so accepting a replacement car was the best option for me at the moment in time with me been a apprentice, will be replaced in the next 2 years as my salary will rise


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Due to again skoda not offering me the required refund so accepting a replacement car was the best option for me at the moment in time with me been a apprentice, will be replaced in the next 2 years as my salary will rise


Ahhh sorry, i know how you feel being trapped....

It wont be long mate... we will get through this :lol:

Without doubt worst car i've had is the Octavia Vrs

Had it 19 months bought from a dealer with a 12 month warranty so far its had:

New drivers seat incl foam
Switch for heated rear screen
2 sets of Xenon headlights
front wipers
rear wiper motor
purge valve and charcoal canister
clutch release bearing
needles and bearings in the gearbox replaced
droplinks
topmounts

Still needs a new steering rack and clutch

hanging onto it till next year then finding an Estate pushing toward an i40 tourer.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yup absolutely terrible.

Thats very bad all your issues, my theory is the octavia is worth more than fabia (yes, i was promised a cheque to cover cost but skoda LIED, so it cost me £3500 more) but they paying for servicing and its in warranty so...make most while its cheap to run and just trade it in for a gt-86 haha.

If they have treated you like they have me well...i feel for you, and all methods of publicity about peoples experience is what we need.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting and alarming to read some of the issues that are surfacing in some of the cars that you would expect to be close to bullet proof.

Anyway, here is my little list....

13 Morris marina super, just laugh, it will all be better soon...

BMW e90 320D Msport. owned for 14 mths, did 60k and visited the dealer 11 times outside standard servicing. Pile of p**!

Audi a4 2.8 Quattro, circa 2000ym. What a money pit in every way!! Here is it's fault list when I had it: Heater matrix failed, both front cats failed, both rear springs broke, rear diff seized, both rocker gaskets sprung leaks, oil cooler split, sump gasket leak, side trims fell off, suspension bushes failed, Sport gear selector failed, stereo control failed, headlight fell out and it only did 18mpg on a good day. Add to this standad servicing incl cam belt water pump etc.... it was an expensive affair...  

Still when it worked....


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

New outta the box Ford Escort, sold on after 6 months, I swear it was a recycled
clowns car, I expected the doors to fall off and the bonnet to open with a 'honk honk'
There might have been a custard pie involved too.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Brand New 1989 (G Reg) Ford Sierra Sapphire. Had 2 dents on the back door on delivery - repainted the wrong shade of grey, repainted again. Kept cutting out whilst driving and took about a dozen visits to the Ford Dealer before they finally fixed it. Got rid after a few months, just went off the car completely after all the messing about.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've had a couple of unreliable cars which have caused a little dispair...

Mk1 Golf Clipper Cab - hated petrol, would get £3 in and it would spit it all back out at me. Literally had to drip it in the tank, taking around 20mins to fill it up... Interior fell apart and the electrics were that dodgy, everytime you did anything, the radio would switch off and on again all of it's own accord! However i loved it so much for those roof down, sunny days! 

2001 Alfa 156 Selespeed - Stunning looking thing, bought for £1700 after a full engine rebuild. Had 80k on the clock but only 3k since the build. Ran beautifully up until 125k miles when the gearbox actuator failed. Would get stuck in 5th gear and then lose all drive. Only way of fixing it was to disconnect/connect the battery! Eventually gave up and was going to be £2,300 to fix... Scrapheap it was. Shame, loved that thing too!

2007 Fiat Bravo 1.9tdi - Bought as an 'in-between' car as it was cheap and economical. Was the most hateful car i've ever driven. The engine was shocking, brakes were crap, ride was soft but very crashy and it was shockingly built!

Love Fiats though, had a fantastic Panda 100HP which was so much fun, even if the ride was a tad harsh!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've only owned two cars and both have been Corsa C's :lol:


----------

